# Teething & sickness



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Jeanette     Hope you are well 

I have searched but cant find anything that answers my Q - sorry 

Can babies have projectile vomitting as a sign / symptom of Teething 
Everything i have read says not to put those kind of symptoms down to teething 

Very Confused ( not difficult   ) 

Thanks 
Looby xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

I havent heard of this causing projectile vomiting either!

I know that babies can get sore bums, diarrhoea but not sickness! unless a baby is putting their fingers too far down their mouth when they are gnawing on them. I know molly tends to do this when her gums are playing up.

Obvious causes of sickness include bugs, food etc.

Hope I havent confused you more  

Jxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette,

Madam did this all day yesterday and her temp went up to 39.8 
she was like this when she had an ear infection a while ago - but they missed it then for over a week,
so i phoned the out of hours gp's so i didn't miss it again and they said it was all down to teething,

I had read all the info regarding nasty nappies etc and madam has occasionally put her fingers too far but this only brings up a small amount. Yesterday's was lots and lots with no warning at all   

Have booked an appt with my own GP tomorrow - feel awful leaving her in pain   

Looby xx


----------

